# Equipe top 15 passaggi dal 2000. Video



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

Ecco i 15 passaggi scelti dall'Equipe dal 2000 ad oggi.

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

15)Iniesta a Keità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

14)Ronaldinho a Giuly


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

13)Pjanic a Destro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

12)Cristiano Ronaldo a Benzema


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

11)Ibrahimovic per Lavezzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

10)Gerrard per Sturridge


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

9)Beckham per Raul


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

8)Totti per Mancini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

7)Redondo per Raul


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

6)Kakà per Crespo (a Istanbul)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

5)Di Maria per Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

4)Milito per Zanetti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

3)Zidane per Portillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

2)Draxler per Raul


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2014)

1)Guti per Benzema


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2014)

Classifica un pò cosi cosi..

Manca ad esempio assist di Serginho per Sheva contro la Samp.. AZIONE PAZZESCA..

Poi quello di Rui Costa per Sheva contro il Real


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2014)

manca anche ronaldinho a giuly in un milan barcellona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2014)

Certi posti sono scandalosi, come il primo posto per un tacco di Guti.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (4 Novembre 2014)

Di questi che sono stati postati, mi hanno impressionato gli assist di Pjanic, Gerrard e Draxler


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2014)

mah


----------



## tequilad (5 Novembre 2014)

Rui Costa a Sheva contro il Real non può mai mancare....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2014)

L'assist di Draxler e di Guti sono davvero bellissimi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> L'assist di Draxler e di Guti sono davvero bellissimi



Quello di Guti possiamo farlo pure io e te.

Di Totti ce ne sono tanti altri migliori che non hanno messo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quello di Guti possiamo farlo pure io e te.



Insomma, io guardo l'azione di per se e se mi trovassi da solo davanti al portiere come Guti non so se mi verrebbe in mente l'idea pazza di fare un passaggio di tacco per passare la palla al mio compagno che arriva da dietro. 
Se lo avessi fatto quando giocavo a calcio mi avrebbero sbattuto in panchina per tutta la stagione solo per aver rischiato un'occasione da gol del genere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Insomma, io guardo l'azione di per se e se mi trovassi da solo davanti al portiere come Guti non so se mi verrebbe in mente l'idea pazza di fare un passaggio di tacco per passare la palla al mio compagno che arriva da dietro.
> Se lo avessi fatto quando giocavo a calcio mi avrebbero sbattuto in panchina per tutta la stagione solo per aver rischiato un'occasione da gol del genere



Vabbè, ma Benzema si è trovato con la porta vuota.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 9)Beckham per Raul


L'abbraccio post gol fa paura: da 0.25 si vedono Raul, Ronaldo, Zidane, Figo, Beckham, Roberto Carlos


----------



## gabuz (7 Novembre 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Rui Costa a Sheva contro il Real non può mai mancare....



D'accordissimo.
Anche quello di Seedorf a Pippo in casa del Bayern...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2014)

Ricordo un assit di 50 m di Pirlo a Sheva contro il Modena. Impressive!






Anche quello di Rui è tanta roba peraltro!


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2014)

Non è proprio un assist, però pure il primo lampo di Kakà al Milan merita: stop di coscia, sombrero, stop di punta, accelerazione e lancio in profondità per Cafù...in due passaggi eravamo in porta...bei tempi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricordo un assit di 50 m di Pirlo a Sheva contro il Modena. Impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure di sinistro!


----------



## Marilson (7 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poi quello di Rui Costa per Sheva contro il Real



I francesi sono dei pagliacci, ma non è una novità che scopriamo adesso. Il passaggio di Rui a Sheva contro il Real è senza se e senza ma il MIGLIOR assist degli ultimi 15 anni


----------



## Liuke (9 Novembre 2014)

Gia solo in questo video ce ne sono almeno 3-4 meglio di alcuni che sono in questa classifica
per quanto mi riguarda soprattutto quello a 2:34 contro l'udinese....






guardando sto video mi rendo conto di quanto un ronaldinho "finito" sia sempre il piu forte di tutti....


----------

